# Survey-Does your IBS wake you up?



## victoria (May 25, 2000)

I'm curious if anyone ibs wakes them up in the early mornings. My ibs wakes me up between 4-5am every morning. It is such a pain in the neck. I am so tired, and all I want to do is sleep. However, my bowels won't let me. I usually wake up with bad gas pains, after 20-30 mins or so I'll have a bm. Then another and another for about two hrs(unlessI have a really bad attack)then my stomach calms down, By that time I can't go back to sleep, and I'm exhausted the rest of the day. How can I possibly go this much when I didn't eat yet? I'm curious to know if this is unusual or common. Based on what I read on this BB most people seem to have their attacks after eating.ThanksVicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

I quite often get woken up, not always with pains, sometimes just grumbling tummy does it. There have been times when I've been woken up with pains....but after watching telly about 15 mins (and afew huge farts - sorry for being crude) it normally passes and I doze off again.My symptoms usually flair up at bedtime. I'm normally OK at mealtimes, it's only when it's time to settle down to sleep that I get problems. I've worked out that most of my problems are due to being hungry last thing at night. So now I make sure that in the early evening, if I get hungry, I have a milky drink or some toast. This usually helps my symptoms. I'm afraid I haven't got any suggestions on how to calm your symptoms as I don't suffer from the same thing. But rest assured, your not alone, my mum (also a ISB sufferer) wakes up in the night with the same sort of symptoms as yourself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

I quite often get woken up, not always with pains, sometimes just grumbling tummy does it. There have been times when I've been woken up with pains....but after watching telly about 15 mins (and afew huge farts - sorry for being crude) it normally passes and I doze off again.My symptoms usually flair up at bedtime. I'm normally OK at mealtimes, it's only when it's time to settle down to sleep that I get problems. I've worked out that most of my problems are due to being hungry last thing at night. So now I make sure that in the early evening, if I get hungry, I have a milky drink or some toast. This usually helps my symptoms. I'm afraid I haven't got any suggestions on how to calm your symptoms as I don't suffer from the same thing. But rest assured, your not alone, my mum (also a ISB sufferer) wakes up in the night with the same sort of symptoms as yourself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

Sometimes I wake up with D and pain from cramps and bloating, but normally after a trip to the toilet I can go back to bed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

Sometimes I wake up with D and pain from cramps and bloating, but normally after a trip to the toilet I can go back to bed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

I used to get woken up with horrible pain at around 2:00 am. Unfortunately, I didn't get relief from BMs like you do. I complained strongly(!!!) to my GI doc and went through a series of pain killers. I didn't like the after effects of the narcotics, and was finally given Ultram. It doesn't leave me feeling as "nasty" as the narcos do. I take it if I have even the slightest feeling in my side when I go to bed. However, the Ultram wakes me up at 4:00am. So, I take Ambien with it. I've been like this for a year or two now, and feel it has been a very successful treatment for me. Unfortunately, my HMO doesn't pay for Ultram. They cost about a buck a pill. YMMV.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

I used to get woken up with horrible pain at around 2:00 am. Unfortunately, I didn't get relief from BMs like you do. I complained strongly(!!!) to my GI doc and went through a series of pain killers. I didn't like the after effects of the narcotics, and was finally given Ultram. It doesn't leave me feeling as "nasty" as the narcos do. I take it if I have even the slightest feeling in my side when I go to bed. However, the Ultram wakes me up at 4:00am. So, I take Ambien with it. I've been like this for a year or two now, and feel it has been a very successful treatment for me. Unfortunately, my HMO doesn't pay for Ultram. They cost about a buck a pill. YMMV.


----------



## victoria (May 25, 2000)

Thanks for your responces. I guess from all your answers this is not a common thing for everyone one.Thanks againVicki


----------



## victoria (May 25, 2000)

Thanks for your responces. I guess from all your answers this is not a common thing for everyone one.Thanks againVicki


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Pain at night? YES!!!I think a lot of people aren't 'doing the 'puter' during summer weekends. I notice the BB is slow lately...more may have this night pain.I suffer at certain hours also. 11pm is the worst. 5am can hurt also.I'm a c-type with severe spastic pain.I think it hurts when food reaches certain parts of my gut. This is only my theory.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Pain at night? YES!!!I think a lot of people aren't 'doing the 'puter' during summer weekends. I notice the BB is slow lately...more may have this night pain.I suffer at certain hours also. 11pm is the worst. 5am can hurt also.I'm a c-type with severe spastic pain.I think it hurts when food reaches certain parts of my gut. This is only my theory.


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

When I mentioned to my doctor that my IBS was waking me up at night he said that such symptoms usually only happen with IBD. I don't buy it though because it sure woke me up enough and I know plenty of people who had the same problem. Just goes to show that docs don't know everything!!


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

When I mentioned to my doctor that my IBS was waking me up at night he said that such symptoms usually only happen with IBD. I don't buy it though because it sure woke me up enough and I know plenty of people who had the same problem. Just goes to show that docs don't know everything!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It's one of those stastical thingsTake 10,000 IBSers and take 10,000 IBDers and the vast majority of people who get woken up at night will be IBDers.That which is rare can happen, (statistics only apply to populations not individuals) but being woken up at night with symptoms is one of the "red flags" that it may be (not has to be but most likely is) something other than IBS. And in the clinic with the number of people they see it may be fairly uncommon for any given doctor to have seen an IBSers who is woken up at night by their symptoms, but any given doctor has probably seen lots of IBDers who are.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 08-20-2001).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It's one of those stastical thingsTake 10,000 IBSers and take 10,000 IBDers and the vast majority of people who get woken up at night will be IBDers.That which is rare can happen, (statistics only apply to populations not individuals) but being woken up at night with symptoms is one of the "red flags" that it may be (not has to be but most likely is) something other than IBS. And in the clinic with the number of people they see it may be fairly uncommon for any given doctor to have seen an IBSers who is woken up at night by their symptoms, but any given doctor has probably seen lots of IBDers who are.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 08-20-2001).]


----------



## victoria (May 25, 2000)

K,I was diagnoised with ibs twenty yrs ago. Since then I have had each tests done about twice. The Drs still say I have ibs. I still feel that something else is involved, I just don't know what. I have been waking up for yrs with these symptoms.


----------



## victoria (May 25, 2000)

K,I was diagnoised with ibs twenty yrs ago. Since then I have had each tests done about twice. The Drs still say I have ibs. I still feel that something else is involved, I just don't know what. I have been waking up for yrs with these symptoms.


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Mine doesn't wake me up. It starts acting up usually about 15min after I've been awake.


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Mine doesn't wake me up. It starts acting up usually about 15min after I've been awake.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi poopster!You seems to be LIKE ME!Mine doesn't wake me up but as soon as i'm awake and my brain knows about the real world around, then my colon wake up too! I feel some cramps. I have to get up and take a shower then i'm better. I usually don't go to the bathroom when wake up. It's later in the morning or elswehere in the day or nothing.------- bye (IBS/PD for 21years)


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi poopster!You seems to be LIKE ME!Mine doesn't wake me up but as soon as i'm awake and my brain knows about the real world around, then my colon wake up too! I feel some cramps. I have to get up and take a shower then i'm better. I usually don't go to the bathroom when wake up. It's later in the morning or elswehere in the day or nothing.------- bye (IBS/PD for 21years)


----------



## victoria (May 25, 2000)

Poopster,Do you urinatre before you have a bm. It seems like I will wake up urinate than try to go back to sleep, thats when the pains starts. Sometimes I try to hold it, but I can't I have to pee so bad so I get up and releive myself that's when it starts. I can set my watch by it.


----------



## victoria (May 25, 2000)

Poopster,Do you urinatre before you have a bm. It seems like I will wake up urinate than try to go back to sleep, thats when the pains starts. Sometimes I try to hold it, but I can't I have to pee so bad so I get up and releive myself that's when it starts. I can set my watch by it.


----------

